# 撒娇



## empress.m

*H*i... *I* always cant get the correct meaning for 撒娇 in *E*nglish. *H*ow do you explaint this *E*nglish please?

*T*hank you very much.


----------



## univerio

The dictionary meaning is "to coquet" or "to flirt".


----------



## empress.m

But the meaning of that is not "to flirt" right?


----------



## empress.m

Or.. there is another explaination is "Acts like a spoiled brat in a funny way"?

Is this correct? 

Or is there any "word" can use as "撒娇" in English?


----------



## univerio

empress.m said:


> But the meaning of that is not "to flirt" right?



You're right, it doesn't mean that exactly, but there is no other single word to explain it.


----------



## xiaolijie

"Flirt" seems to be a bit a long way from 撒娇 because of its sexual connotation, and can lead learners to using 撒娇 incorrectly. 撒娇 is to act like a spoiled child when you're in the presence of someone who you're very confident of their love for you, such as your mum, dad, grandma,... I often see this word used in relation to little girls:

女儿最爱跟爸爸撒娇。
这孩子老在奶奶跟前撒娇。


----------



## empress.m

How about "babied"? Can "babied" to explaint "撒娇"?


----------



## samanthalee

There's no single English word that encompass every aspect of 撒娇.
Depending on context, it could be "cajole", "pout", "sulk", "wheedle", "charm", "seduce", "coquettish" or "flirt".


----------



## avlee

This is really an interesting thread!
Maybe 'coquetry' will be closer.


----------



## monachan

what about blag ?


----------



## Wendy_Xing

形容一个人特别爱撒娇，用英语怎么表达？


----------



## andyhu

To act like a spoiled child
To throw a tantrum
To act coquettishly
Act in a spoilt way
Throw oneself at sb.
Act in a pettishly charming manner
Being affectionate


----------

